# Arizona 2022



## antinous (Apr 14, 2022)

Took a trip to Arizona recently. Made some time to look for tarantulas in situ, especially with my newfound love affair with 𝘈𝘱𝘩𝘰𝘯𝘰𝘱𝘦𝘭𝘮𝘢. Here’s a few shots.

1.0 Subadult 𝘈𝘱𝘩𝘰𝘯𝘰𝘱𝘦𝘭𝘮𝘢 𝘤𝘩𝘢𝘭𝘤𝘰𝘥𝘦𝘴

Reactions: Like 7 | Love 1


----------



## antinous (Apr 14, 2022)

1.0 Immature 𝘈𝘱𝘩𝘰𝘯𝘰𝘱𝘦𝘭𝘮𝘢 𝘮𝘢𝘳𝘹𝘪

Reactions: Like 8 | Love 1


----------



## coolnweird (Apr 14, 2022)

Wonderful! Love seeing in situ pics. My parents live in TX Hill Country, next time I visit I'll have to make time to look for Ts!


----------



## NMTs (Apr 15, 2022)

antinous said:


> Took a trip to Arizona recently. Made some time to look for tarantulas in situ, especially with my newfound love affair with 𝘈𝘱𝘩𝘰𝘯𝘰𝘱𝘦𝘭𝘮𝘢. Here’s a few shots.
> 
> 1.0 Subadult 𝘈𝘱𝘩𝘰𝘯𝘰𝘱𝘦𝘭𝘮𝘢 𝘤𝘩𝘢𝘭𝘤𝘰𝘥𝘦𝘴
> View attachment 415593
> ...


It was surprising to me how shallow the A. chalcodes burrows I've come across before are - you look into a hole, expecting to peer way down inside into nothing but darkness, and there's a big T staring back at you about 4 inches below the surface... 

Great pics, thanks for sharing!


----------



## antinous (Apr 15, 2022)

NMTs said:


> It was surprising to me how shallow the A. chalcodes burrows I've come across before are - you look into a hole, expecting to peer way down inside into nothing but darkness, and there's a big T staring back at you about 4 inches below the surface...
> 
> Great pics, thanks for sharing!


That’s interesting as only one of the chalcodes I came across seemed to have a shallow-ish burrow compared to the ones that seemed to be never ending!


----------



## NMTs (Apr 15, 2022)

antinous said:


> That’s interesting as only one of the chalcodes I came across seemed to have a shallow-ish burrow compared to the ones that seemed to be never ending!


You were further south than when I went - I was in the Sedona/Flagstaff/Williams area.  I know it gets hotter further south, so maybe that's why the difference.  I found a handful of their burrows and each one was more like a shallow bowl underground with a small hole for an entrance than a long, deep tube.  It's been 5 or 6 years, but I found a few photos.

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## Edan bandoot (Apr 17, 2022)

NMTs said:


> It was surprising to me how shallow the A. chalcodes burrows I've come across before are - you look into a hole, expecting to peer way down inside into nothing but darkness, and there's a big T staring back at you about 4 inches below the surface...
> 
> Great pics, thanks for sharing!


i'd imagine it has something to do with soil density/hardness or being repurposed rodent burrows


----------



## kingshockey (Apr 17, 2022)

nice pics thx for sharing em


----------



## msburgundy (Jun 15, 2022)

Fantastic pics, thanks for sharing! Especially giving such a good view of the burrows, I'm now nearly positive that's what I saw when I was out with my friend in western NM last weekend but nobody was inside  it gives me hope for next time though


----------

